# Watch Tools? Someone Help! :)



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I'd forgotten about these - a small box of what I presume are watchmakers tools (came from a watchmakers estate auction).

Come on watch-bodgers, someone educate me please.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

well the 4 bottom bits are called off cuts of wire, the brass things are called tweezers, these are used for plucking ones eyebrows while undertaking a watch repair


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I thought those cuts of wire were carefully shaped precision tools... :blush2:

e.bay it is.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i'm guessing the file like thing with a long handle is a long handled file.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

There's three crochet hooks KKJ (according to Mrs Mel) - - :lol: - - the bits with the hook at the ends.

The tweezers are Brass to avoid magnetising things, they can't be magnetised themselves and thus transfer to mainsprings etc.

The file like thing is often called a "flat rat's tail" file, for obvious reasons :rofl2:

The rest are deffo "bodgers and thingamejigs"


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think you have a tool for getting stones out of horses' hooves, and some hooks that are designed for fastening a tight-fitting corset.


----------

